# What's the best way to smoke thick cut pork chops?



## daniels (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm using a WSM and want to smoke some thick cut pork chops.  I'm still new at this.

For the thermometer do I stick it into the edge of a pork chop with the tip in the middle of the chop?  What temperature do I shoot for with the chop?  What temperature for the smoker?  Will low and slow dry out a chop?

Thanks.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

I would brine the chops for several hours to help retain the moisture. You can insert the thermo to the middle of the chop from the edge as you described and take it to 140 then let is rest and coast to 145IT while wrapped in some foil. The rest at the end will help redistribute the juices.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Scarbelly has you taken care of. One thing I would add is when you are putting your thermometer in the meat make sure you aren't close to a bone if your chops have bones in them.


----------



## daniels (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the advice!

One problem I have is that I'm sodium sensitive.  Salt will spike my blood pressure so I have to be careful not to over do it.

Any alternative to brine that will reduce drying out the chops?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

DanielS said:


> Thank you for the advice!
> 
> One problem I have is that I'm sodium sensitive.  Salt will spike my blood pressure so I have to be careful not to over do it.
> 
> Any alternative to brine that will reduce drying out the chops?




Lay some bacon strips on top of the chops, this will keep them moist & add a little to the flavor. You don't have to eat the bacon, but it will taste pretty good with the chops.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are sensitive to sodium, how about potassium chloride ??? Sugar also helps with the moisture control to keep the juice in the pork...

Then there is the vacuum method for introducing moisture (marinades) into meats etc....

Dave


----------



## dewetha (Jan 30, 2012)

some good advice above so forgive me if I repeat some of it. I have made chops twice and one time it was just really awesome( I don't say that about much) the only smoked chop i had better was Perry's in Houston. the second time yuk! I didn't pay enough attention to time and temp. so watch with care.

i covered in brine for 12 hrs. the brine was basic salt water type. the recipe is something like 1 cup apple juice, tablespoon of whole peppercorns,3 bay leaves, tsp of rosemary.

I brine the saltwater solution to a boil. the cool down for about 15 min, then add in the rest of the stuff. coll pot by sticking it an ice bath, toss in pork chops to cooled brine, cover and store over night.

rinsed, pat dry and them put some pork rub on. very little.

i smoked at 225 with apple,cherry,some hickory.

spritzed with apple juice during smoke.

after that experience it is better to pull off sooner that later and just wrap in foil for a while. I stacked them 2 to a foil packet. when i did 4 the mass seamed to much and they keep cooking and became tough.

good luck and take pics along the way


----------

